# CVA Owners!



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone have a pair of open sights just lying around that I could borrow for a week? Replace your open sights with a scope?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Call Gunnies, I'm sure they have a pair for sale.


-DallanC


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I hope you're able to find some. I have the ones on my gun. If you can't find some anywhere else, PM me and we can probably figure something out. 

I'm in the south end of Weber County.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

My Dad's Remington Model 700 ADL came to the rescue as a donor for the part that I needed.... going to the range and hopefully I can get the stars to align to kill an elk or 2


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I live in Lehi and have a scope on mine. You're welcome to them if you need them.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

You're welcome to use mine if your Dad's don't work out. I plan on buying a new ML soon! :mrgreen:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a lot of parts.. Heck take my muzzleloader if you need!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

My scope just didn't make the cut... so to speak:
It is a cabelas PineRidge that got moisture in the last lense. I thought that cutting the fogged lense off would fix things. But then moisture moved on to the eye relief. Anyhow just fyi prior to the surgery Cabelas said that they would not cover it because it was not a Cabelas exclusive product and I am not the original owner.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a set on my gun if you need them as well. I put a scope on during the hunt this year. I am in springville if that helps at all. You are welcome to keep them. I am selling the guy and buying a TC.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Not even been a day since this thread was starting and already I appreciate all of the offers. I am pretty sure that this sight from the Remington Model 700 ADL is going to work. Thanks for everyone who has offered.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I have the rear slider piece, you can have it. It is off of my Accura.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd like to meet someone who hasn't had problems with their CVA factory sights.-----SS


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, I take it back.------SS


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

So you're saying you don't want to meet mcfly?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Did I say that?----SS


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ass


----------

